
Author comes clean: iHologram app was a hoax - nickb
http://www.davidoreilly.com/blog/2008/08/ihologram-update/
======
UandIblog
My intention was to mislead everybody my intention was never to mislead
anybody my intention was to mislead everybody my intention was never to
mislead anybody my inte-

